# Five Things You Need to Know about Kim Jong Un’s Photo Op with the Bomb



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I for one believe that NK is close to having the capability to strike at longer range.



> 1.Kim might have been visiting the Chamjin Missile Factory outside of Pyongyang.
> 
> 2.The room is filled with a number of North Korean ballistic missiles.
> 
> ...


Five Things You Need to Know about Kim Jong Un?s Photo Op with the Bomb | 38 North: Informed Analysis of North Korea

N. Korea has yet to master re-entry technology for ICBM: Defense minister


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

North Korea can be blown away with a air strike ,, It just needs to be done .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> North Korea can be blown away with a air strike ,, It just needs to be done .


I agree.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Un might be insane enough to use a nuclear weapon on the US, but he must have members of his top staff who know it would be suicide for them to do so. I think a 'launch' order by the Gnome of Nork would be followed by a 'stand down' order and a 9mm bullet.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Un might be insane enough to use a nuclear weapon on the US, but he must have members of his top staff who know it would be suicide for them to do so. I think a 'launch' order by the Gnome of Nork would be followed by a 'stand down' order and a 9mm bullet.


SK, with that turd in the WH, Kim Small Dong might think he could get away with it, and he might.
Does dorkman even know where the "football" is?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

"Nodong" is a really good name for engines that blow up in the air....as has happened repeatedly.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Sadly, it is not in the cards that any President of the US will "Push the Button" to strike preemptively at N. Korea.
Rhetoric can fly back and forth...but actually blow them "off the map"? I don't think so.

However...is we are attacked FIRST! Now we're talking about a disaster that would be THOUSANDS of times worse
than Pearl Harbor & 9-11 combined! 

The sad part is...at least one...maybe more...of our cities would no longer exist. We sure could make use of a good
ABM system! 

Do we have one? Is it set up and operating? The only system I know well is the Terrier...and that's an OLD one!
I used to work on the AN/SPG 55B guided missile radar.

Grim


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

And thousands of our people would be killed in S. Korea, that would be his first target, IMO.
He wants to take over the South.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Does anyone find it ironic that the 2 engines have No Dongs?
It would probably have more Thrust, if it did indeed, have Dongs!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Does anyone find it ironic that the 2 engines have No Dongs?
> It would probably have more Thrust, if it did indeed, have Dongs!


Ba-dum tsh!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

well, we have 10 months to worry - if NK hasn't taken the opportunity while Obammy has been bumbling around - they most likely will wait for a "for sure" to take their shot ....


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

While odumb dumb is in South America touring commie countries would probably be a good time to strike.


----------

